# CatEye Strada Cadence Bicycle Computer CC-RD200 stopped working :(



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I had bought this bike computer:
CatEye Strada Cadence Bicycle Computer CC-RD200

and suddenly now its not sensing anything. The computer is working but looks like the magnets have some problem.

anybody else experienced this ? I havn't even completed a year on this one so I am planning to contact the company and talk to them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

I have submitted a query explaining everything to the manufacturer.. lets see what response I get.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> The computer is working but looks like the magnets have some problem.


If you mean that the display seems to work, but you get no input from either the wheel sensor or the crank sensor, it's not likely the problem is with magnets and/or sensors, since the chances of both failing at once are remote. Check for bad connections or broken wires at the head end, including the connection between the head and the cradle.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> If you mean that the display seems to work, but you get no input from either the wheel sensor or the crank sensor, it's not likely the problem is with magnets and/or sensors, since the chances of both failing at once are remote. Check for bad connections or broken wires at the head end, including the connection between the head and the cradle.


Sure, will check again today.

btw, I received a response from CatEye America Inc. and they have asked me to send the product for a replacement since it is in the 2-year warranty period.

I will still test though.


----------



## ibarrola (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a CatEye computer as well and the heart sensor stopped working, it would give me odd numbers. So I went ahead and tried to re-set the sensor ID and it never worked. I later found out that some water/sweat had gotten into the sensor and I could see some rust.
I emailed CatEye inquiring about it and a couple of weeks later I received a new heart rate sensor... nice!

Does setting up the sensor ID work? You can download all manuals from the CatEye webpage.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ibarrola said:


> *Does setting up the sensor ID work?* You can download all manuals from the CatEye webpage.


Setting a sensor ID only applies to wireless models. The OP has a wired Strada.

OP, assuming the wiring is intact, I'm skeptical there's anything wrong with your computer. There's a troubleshooting section in the manual you may want to reference. If both the cadence and speed displays stopped working (but the display is still visible) it's likely a problem with the contacts at the head/ mount or there's too much space between sensors and magnets. If there's no display, the battery needs to be replaced.

http://www.cateye.com/files/manual_dl/0/399/CC-RD200_ENG_v6.pdf


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Setting a sensor ID only applies to wireless models. The OP has a wired Strada.
> 
> OP, assuming the wiring is intact, I'm skeptical there's anything wrong with your computer. There's a troubleshooting section in the manual you may want to reference. If both the cadence and speed displays stopped working (but the display is still visible) it's likely a problem with the contacts at the head/ mount or there's too much space between sensors and magnets. If there's no display, the battery needs to be replaced.
> 
> http://www.cateye.com/files/manual_dl/0/399/CC-RD200_ENG_v6.pdf


This was working just fine and I have put around 400 miles on my bike after I install it. The first thing that went out was the cadence. Then suddenly one day its not recording anything.. I can see the display though.

I will test it again and will try to trouble shoot it.. if not then will send it to CatEye.

Thanks for the manual.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the obvious thing(s) would be checking the magnets are lined up w/ the proper part of the sensors, and that the wires are intact. it should be pretty basic to troubleshoot. i've seen people bring bikes in complaining of new computers not working and found:
no magnet
magnet not lined up correctly
front wheel in backwards (magnet on wrong side)
magnet facing wrong direction
cut wires
it's such a simple thing, but i guess people can screw up pretty much anything given the chance.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

So I did troubleshoot the computer last night and here are the test cases:

1) removed the computer from the socket and checked the connection points, they are all dirt free.
2) Check the computer connection points by shorting them and the cadence numbers do change so this means the computer is working as expected.
3) Checked the magnets on the wheel spokes and they are properly aligned plus the distance is as expected.
4) I connected the computer in the holder and then tried moving another magnet on the sensors, cadence sensor did show me readings on the computer but the speed sensor did not show any response on the computer.
5) Checked the wires and they don't look broken unless there is something internal.

Conclusions:

-The cadence sensor is not working with its own sensor, and this was working before.. all these days.
-Speed sensor suddenly stopped working, the magnet is present and its facing correctly.

At this point I am thinking I will send everything back to CatEye and see what they find out.

Thanks.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Send it back and have them replace it -- I had one a few years back and while the wires all looked fine there was apparently a pull inside the unit that was causing the signal to be lost -- sounds like the short answer is, it could be a lot of things, but you've tried the obvious ones and it's still not working...sorry to hear that

A bit off topic maybe, but you could also just get a Garmin 500 -- a bit pricier, but I switched to this last year and can honestly say it was a great investment -- allows you to customize screens, download your rides to the computer (if you care to use something like strava or the garmin website), and download rides to the garmin (it will give you directions if you want to try a new route)


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

dnmoss said:


> Send it back and have them replace it -- I had one a few years back and while the wires all looked fine there was apparently a pull inside the unit that was causing the signal to be lost -- sounds like the short answer is, it could be a lot of things, but you've tried the obvious ones and it's still not working...sorry to hear that
> 
> A bit off topic maybe, but you could also just get a Garmin 500 -- a bit pricier, but I switched to this last year and can honestly say it was a great investment -- allows you to customize screens, download your rides to the computer (if you care to use something like strava or the garmin website), and download rides to the garmin (it will give you directions if you want to try a new route)


Yup, I am going to send it back for a replacement.

Well when I was in the market for my first computer, I got some very good recommendations and reviews for this one so ending up buying this one.

I am still a new rider so may be Garmin 500 would be something when I get seasoned


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InvisibleRider said:


> Yup, I am going to send it back for a replacement.
> 
> Well when I was in the market for my first computer, I got some very good recommendations and reviews for this one so ending up buying this one.
> 
> I am still a new rider so may be Garmin 500 would be something when I get seasoned


I agree that you've done more than enough to troubleshoot this. Cateye's customer support has an excellent rep, so before sending the unit back, I suggest contacting them. I wouldn't be surprised if they send you a new one.

Re: the recommendations, IME Cateyes are near bulletproof. I have an Astrale 8 that's so old I've lost track. The bike (and I) were involved in a crash back in '07 and the bike flipped and landed on the bars, cracking the face of the Astrale. That bike is now on my trainer and the computer still works fine. 

Point is, I think your experience is very unusual.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I agree that you've done more than enough to troubleshoot this. Cateye's customer support has an excellent rep, so before sending the unit back, I suggest contacting them. I wouldn't be surprised if they send you a new one.
> 
> Re: the recommendations, IME Cateyes are near bulletproof. I have an Astrale 8 that's so old I've lost track. The bike (and I) were involved in a crash back in '07 and the bike flipped and landed on the bars, cracking the face of the Astrale. That bike is now on my trainer and the computer still works fine.
> 
> Point is, I think your experience is very unusual.


I already contacted them and they said to send it back since it is still in the 2 year warranty period. So I will send it tomorrow. They have agreed to send me a replacement.

Yes I agree the customer support is very good.


----------



## mikez (Apr 13, 2010)

Some have batteries in the sender as well.


----------

